# Any hand scrapers in Edmonton ?



## Proxule (Feb 22, 2021)

Hope this is in the right section,

I am curious if there are any hand or power scrapers in the area. I have some related questions and or a project I am looking to tackle.

I THINK stan Canada in Edmonton does scrape work, I know they have a large bedway grinder but are asking 1K per linear foot.
And the last time I visited them they tried to sell me a BROKEN ( visibly broken and repaired ) 8 inch vise for 450$.
Buyer beware? lol 

I am just a hobbyist so this is all for non profit or business. I am always hungry for knowledge and gladly share what I know!

Thanks guys


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Feb 22, 2021)

Hey there..... Derek from Ontario. I too am interested in scraping. I bought a Biax power scraper and a Biax power flaker. I have picked up all the required elements that I think I need but my big issue at this point is that my 24 x 36 inch Starrett surface plate is in need if resurfacing...... so down the rabbit hole I have gone with trying to get my plate to “A” grade. 

That little adventure has meant an autocollimator, a camelback straight edge (it’s been scraped to A grade) and most recently a Repeat-O-Meter. Using that equipment I believe that I can scrape my cast iron surface plate into a lapping plate which will then allow me to (using diamond flour) resurface my big plate..... and start scraping everything in sight, lol. 

If you are looking for a scraping “pal” count me in. You’re in Edmonton, no big deal. I fly for Westjet so day trips to Edmonton are easy, or vice versa. 

Ideally I am trying to put a scraping class together with Richard King here in Ontario, probably Spring 2022. I have a friend with whom I work (he’s in Vancouver) who I think will attend. I’ve been in touch with some of the Youtube creators and there has been an appetite for a Canada scraping class..... so we’ll see how it materializes. Happy scraping! 

But keep in touch..... 

Cheers,

Derek. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hacker (Feb 22, 2021)

I am in the Edmonton area and would be interested in that scraping class.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 22, 2021)

I tried to bring in an expert from the US a few years ago, but he backed out.  I got my scraping training from a guy that rebuilt a lot of machines, but he sucked at teaching even if he was great at tool and die making.

So I've been teaching myself.  I an not interested in going to a Richard King class.  He's too expensive, and I've heard things that make it less attractive to me.


----------



## Hacker (Feb 23, 2021)

I was involved in Technical Training awhile back and I found that frequently the people that are very good at their craft are not very good at sharing their knowledge. 
I know the King classes are expensive but the way I look at it is that you always pay for training one way or the other. You can do it yourself and spend your money on replacing busted tools, wasted material and time spent trying to find learning materials or you can attend a class. I took the evening machining course at NAIT where I learned how to operate a lathe. I crashed their machine once and can't remember how many inserts I broke but I figure that alone was worth the price of admission. LOL


----------



## Proxule (Feb 23, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> I tried to bring in an expert from the US a few years ago, but he backed out.  I got my scraping training from a guy that rebuilt a lot of machines, but he sucked at teaching even if he was great at tool and die making.
> 
> So I've been teaching myself.  I an not interested in going to a Richard King class.  He's too expensive, and I've heard things that make it less attractive to me.


Funny I heard the same things as you, Plus the cost makes me shy away. I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Proxule (Feb 23, 2021)

TOBARApprentice said:


> Hey there..... Derek from Ontario. I too am interested in scraping. I bought a Biax power scraper and a Biax power flaker. I have picked up all the required elements that I think I need but my big issue at this point is that my 24 x 36 inch Starrett surface plate is in need if resurfacing...... so down the rabbit hole I have gone with trying to get my plate to “A” grade.
> 
> That little adventure has meant an autocollimator, a camelback straight edge (it’s been scraped to A grade) and most recently a Repeat-O-Meter. Using that equipment I believe that I can scrape my cast iron surface plate into a lapping plate which will then allow me to (using diamond flour) resurface my big plate..... and start scraping everything in sight, lol.
> 
> ...


Hi Derek, Thanks for dropping a line!
I seen your recent thread about what you acquired, You are indeed serious about this topic. 
Fly for westjet, as in a pilot or a mechanic or what exactly? If this was pre covid times id be jealous, Right now I am safe inside my 4 walls lol!

It all comes down to cost, richard king charges the cost of all my machines put together, So I am not going down that route. 
I think once you have the tooling required - it all comes down to bench time!

thanks for sharing. Keep in touch


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Feb 23, 2021)

Hey there. I’m a Pilot. I fly the 737 for the time being but if Covid goes on too much longer I’m thinking I may be riding “shotgun on a garbage truck”. I know that Richards costs are high, but I am hoping to navigate that. As for “hearing things about him” I have not been privy to anything other than the general sentiment that it is “his way or the highway”. I guess my position is, until I know better I will do as he instructs; but not for everyone, I respect that. 

Keep well lads and stay safe. 

Cheers.

Derek


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterT (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm not quite sure if 'rough machined' means a starting point casting like some of the tooling bars that are intended for finish scraping. Or if it just means crappy offshore quality that you need to tune up. He offers a few sizes. It would be lighter t ship than a solid, that's for sure LOL.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Rough-Machi...410245?hash=item5247b5ba05:g:sKsAAOSwXh5gLJGK


----------



## Dabbler (Mar 1, 2021)

thanks @PeterT that is a great deal!


----------

